
65k Open TCP Ports - mrb
http://open.zorinaq.com/about/
======
forgotusername
He missed port 0, although it requires special fuckery on both ends to make
use of, so no big loss anyway.

~~~
wladimir
He does mention port 65535 and calls it a "restricted port". Anyone have an
idea why? Is it used/reserved for anything special? I have googled and that
turns up only some trojans using the port...

------
sams99
The comment on the reason port 601 is blocked in chrome is quite funny.
<http://src.chromium.org/svn/trunk/src/net/base/net_util.cc>

~~~
drzaiusapelord
Someone was too lazy to google it:

syslog-conn 601/tcp Reliable Syslog Service syslog-conn 601/udp Reliable
Syslog Service

Really? QOTD is blocked? What big threat is there from quote of the day? Did
some nerd just sit down and arbitrarily pick antiquated unix services and mark
them as "unsafe?"

------
kodisha
If I were BOFH i would allow all connections to the open.zorinaq.com

------
nl
I never realized Chrome blocked some specific ports. Makes sense I guess - but
I'll have to remember not to run a webserver on those ports.

~~~
evmar
At first you might think "why should Chrome protect people who forget to
firewall their intranet?" but the real problem browsers are defending against
is some page doing a million <img
src='[http://10.0.0.1:139>](http://10.0.0.1:139>); against an internal service
that doesn't handle it well. (Or worse, a POST.)

(PS: HN shows extra characters than what I typed in that HTML. Might be an XSS
vulnerability in there.)

~~~
jdukes
This actually also has to do with cross protocol attacks.
<http://i8jesus.com/?p=75>

------
TMK
I wrote a quick script to do port testing with the server.

This script should work with any system that has curl with some little
modifications, but I've only tested it in fedora 15. You can find it from
codepad and the script will run over all ports if the port range has not been
specified.

The first terminal argument will be the range start and second argument will
be the range end. For example: php port_test.php 1 24 will run the test on
ports 1-24

<http://codepad.org/8O1WDywv>

~~~
dave1010uk
You can use bash expansion to do this:

    
    
        curl http://open.zorinaq.com:{100..200}/
    

Unfortunately the server doesn't send back the port number in the HTML. Use
this to see which port numbers you can connect to:

    
    
        curl -v http://open.zorinaq.com:{100..600}/ 2>&1 | grep 'Connected to'

~~~
TMK
Oh yes! I forgot totally about bash expansion. :)

------
cdine
For some time I've ran a box with PF forwarding all TCP ports to an SSH
server. That plus a simple nmap connect scan has proved handy for countless
annoying networks that try to block "common" ports, poorly configured captive
portal networks, etc. It's amazing how many "restricted" networks allow TCP 1,
53, 1723, 8080, and a few others out to the open net.

------
screwt
Would be nice to show the port you've accessed in the body (useful for
scripting etc).

------
16s
Nice site. You can do the same thing by running tcpdump on a remote host and
nmapping every port. You can do this your self or work with a friend.

Cool site nonetheless. Makes it easy for non-techies to do.

------
Chlorus
Been looking for something like this for a very, very, long time. Certainly
makes egress filter testing a hell of a lot easier. Thank you!

------
amalag
Dude, slap some Google ads on this, is great idea

------
ww520
Port 79 doesn't work. What port is that?

~~~
mbreese
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_TCP_and_UDP_port_number...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_TCP_and_UDP_port_numbers)

Port 79: Finger

~~~
naz
Maybe you can thank rtm for this port being banned

